# Are you using powder with the Studio Sculpt foundation?



## Kaycee37 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello,
I have tried the new Mac Studio Sculpt Foundation and I like so far
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!
But I'm very oily and I'm concerned about using powder with it.
Does powder change the finish of the foundation??
MSF seems too heavy to set this foundation??
I want the "glowy" appearance without appearing too shiny.
What should I use to set it???




Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 16, 2009)

hmm blot powder??
haylo powder?? not sure ..just throwing ideas.


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 16, 2009)

I just bought the MSF Natural to try over my SSF.  Let's see how it goes!


----------



## coquetayloca (Mar 16, 2009)

I have been using MSF and I think its a bit heavy, but I am also using a 180 to buff it out some so that helps.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 16, 2009)

I use blot powder over mine and it still has the glowy effect!


----------



## elongreach (Mar 16, 2009)

I use MSF Natural with it and it looks fine.  And as you know, it looks even better as the day goes by.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

I use Blot powder or MSf ...


----------



## kariii (Mar 16, 2009)

msf natural


----------



## shyste (Mar 17, 2009)

I either use blot powder or MSF natural....


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 17, 2009)

I also have used BE Mineral Veil to set my SSF.


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 17, 2009)

i use blot powder too.. it gives it a nice soft, smooth finish!


----------



## Noussie (Mar 17, 2009)

I also use the msf natural.
it still gives me that dewy look.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 18, 2009)

same, blot or MSF natural


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 18, 2009)

Translucent blot powder or MSF Natural


----------



## Kaycee37 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you ladies for the great suggestions!
I purchased some Fix+ and that keeps the glow!! The MSF is too heavy for my super oily skin. so blot powder in my really oily spots and Fix+  keeps the glow!
Thanks again!!


----------

